# White Cross House - Nov 2012



## UEP-Wales (Nov 2, 2012)

*White Cross House​*

*I came across this little farm house while visiting a couple of other locations and thought it would be very rude to not pop in! 

Sorry about the lack and quality of the pics, it was the worlds fastest explore because the only place to stop anywhere near it was blocking the entire road ​*































*Not much I know but hope you liked it all the same! Cheers for looking!* ​


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 2, 2012)

wow thats seriously nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## perjury saint (Nov 2, 2012)

*Never mind blockin up the road, get back down there and get more pics!!
VERY nice that is...*


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 2, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> *Never mind blockin up the road, get back down there and get more pics!!
> VERY nice that is...*



 I think I need to, it was a lovely little place, tiled floors, wooden panelled rooms and all sorts! Bike rack and bike next time I think


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 2, 2012)

this looks fascinating! would love to see more pics of it in the future


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 2, 2012)

It always saddens me to see old photos left behind, memories of loved ones left to decay..
But then it makes an explore all the more interesting..
Great report!


----------



## mrtoby (Nov 2, 2012)

looks a good-un!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeh, where's the rest of the pics  Come on, I know you have more....


----------



## urban phantom (Nov 2, 2012)

nice work thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 2, 2012)

Wow, that's a beaut! Lovely photos too!


----------



## Bones out (Nov 2, 2012)

Thats a seriously excellent house to find!

Nice one all round.......


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the kind comments! 



UE-OMJ said:


> Yeh, where's the rest of the pics  Come on, I know you have more....



I did take a few more but they turned out very bad  I plan on heading back that way pretty soon so hopefully things will still be there - I left it alot more secure than it was when I arrived so fingers crossed!


----------



## nelly (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice stuff fella


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 2, 2012)

Thats a cracking house!thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silent Hill (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice one bud. Look forward to the next instalment


----------



## Sshhhh... (Nov 2, 2012)

Very nice!! What a great find and yes it would have been very rude not to have a look  Great pics aswell, look forward the revisit and more


----------



## Pedrfardd (Nov 3, 2012)

Great stuff ..


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks again all


----------



## Ratters (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice work. I tried 2 places while over in South Wales last week but both wrecked since previous photos I've seen....


----------

